# Para que usamos un generador de Señales???



## pepeortiz7 (Sep 12, 2013)

Un generador de señales, de funciones o de formas de onda es un dispositivo electrónico de laboratorio que genera patrones de señales periódicas o no periódicas tanto analógicas como digitales.



pero en concreto 

para que usamos un generador de señales???

Para que usamos un Osciloscopio?????


si me pudieran ayudar con estas preguntas...


Saludos y gracias!!! ...


----------



## Scooter (Sep 12, 2013)

Si lo preguntas en primera persona la respuesta es "para nada", porque si no lo sabes no lo puedes usar.
Si lo preguntas en segunda o tercera persona la respuesta es:
a) Para generar señales conocidas que podemos inyectar a un equipo y ver como responde
b) Para poder ver la forma de onda de las señales y tomar ciertas medidas sobre ellas


----------



## Marce (Sep 12, 2013)

Me sumo a la pregunta, e visto miles de circuitos para construir generador de señales y nunca me pregunte para que sirve.

 O sea que el generador de señales solo sirve en conjunto con el osciloscopio?
¿porque si por ejemplo estamos armando un equipo de audio no usamos directamente un reproductor de musica?  cual seria la diferencia?
:buenpost:


----------



## Scooter (Sep 12, 2013)

Al 99% el generador de señales se usa con un osciloscopio.
Por ejemplo, haces una señal de x Hz y x V y se la metes a un amplificador, a la salida puedes ver la distorsión y cuanto amplifica. Si lo haces con una señal de audio normal, como es compleja solo podrás valorar el amplificador "a oído"


----------



## chclau (Sep 12, 2013)

Solo para agregar que muchas veces el generador de señales se usa a la entrada y a la salida se conecta un osciloscopio, un analizador de espectro o un analizador lógico.


----------



## ESKALENO (Sep 12, 2013)

Por lo general, si no se utiliza para inyectar señales o comparar formas de onda, de pisapapeles.


----------



## miguelus (Sep 12, 2013)

Marce dijo:


> Me sumo a la pregunta, e visto miles de circuitos para construir generador de señales y nunca me pregunte para que sirve.
> 
> O sea que el generador de señales solo sirve en conjunto con el osciloscopio?
> ¿porque si por ejemplo estamos armando un equipo de audio no usamos directamente un reproductor de musica?  cual seria la diferencia?
> :buenpost:



Buenas noches.

La respuesta a la primera pregunta es... *NO*

La respuesta a la segunda pregunta es... ¿Quién te dice que no se haga?... 
Aclaración... Un reproductor de musica únicamente reproduce musica, jamás he visto a nadie que se siente en un sofá en el salón de su casa a escuchar cómo suena un generador de señales  (Aunque los amantes de la Música Electrónica no estarán de acuerdo con esta afirmación) 


En serio...

Si en los laboratorios no utilizásemos toda esa serie de aparatos extraños...

Los fabricantes de los mismos se tendrían que dedicar a otros menesteres.

Los que nos dedicámos ha hacer medidas no tendríamos con que medir, y tendríamos que hacer las medidas a oído y diríamos p.e. este Amplificador suena más cristalíno que este.

U otro tipo de cosas... este Amplificador suelta 100Vatios  ... o 200vatios.

Sal U2


----------



## Marce (Sep 12, 2013)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenas noches.
> Un reproductor de musica únicamente reproduce musica, jamás he visto a nadie que se siente en un sofá en el salón de su casa a escuchar cómo suena un generador de señales  (Aunque los amantes de la Música Electrónica no estarán de acuerdo con esta afirmación)
> Sal U2


 
  No tengo un osciloscopio, pero (emoticon de intriga) dependiendo del tipo de musica si mido la salida de audio no se veria asi?:


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 12, 2013)

Marce dijo:


> No tengo un osciloscopio, pero (emoticon de intriga) dependiendo del tipo de musica si mido la salida de audio no se veria asi?:
> http://www.monografias.com/trabajos7/sodi/Image3005.gif



*Nop*, ni remotamente parecido


----------



## Marce (Sep 12, 2013)

(emoticon de mas intriga)
 Todos los dias se aprende algo nuevo :estudiando:


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 12, 2013)

Todo instrumento se basa en la vibración de "Algo", parche de tambor, lengüeta de instrumento viento, cuerda, disco de metal, aire resonando dentro de algo ¿¿¿???
Pero ese elemento vibrante se encuentra en un gabinete que le agrega resonancias, armónicos e infinidad de Etc.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Sep 12, 2013)

El audio es producto de la sumatoria de muchas de esas señales que pusiste.... ya se, te complique más la vida. 

Por ej. en el OCR podés ver esto como audio:






El problema de esa señal, además que es hiper mega compleja de analizar, es que varía según el mensaje y la persona que hable, o sea no te sirve como patrón.

En cambio si usas una señal como la que pusiste, que en el espectro es un tono puro, te sirve para medir un montón de cosas:

- Ganancia del amplificador.
- Respuesta en frecuencia.
- Máxima excursión.
- Distorsión Armónica.
- Etc.

Esto solo con un amplificador.

Otros usos:

- Por ej. si quisieras hacer una prueba rápida con PWM => generador de señal de onda rectangular => fijás frecuencia y duty => circuito de potencia a probar.

- Comportamiento de un filtro.

- Probar un circuito que convierte una señal analógica en digital.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 12, 2013)

En este interesante tema se pueden ver imágenes de señales de audio.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/ha-pasado-rango-dinamico-musica-28056/


----------



## miguelus (Sep 12, 2013)

Buenas noches Marce

Esas señales que has posteado son ondas Sinusoidales  "Puras"

Si miras el Post#4 de cosmefulanito04 verás una seál más "Real" de lo que es la musica.

Muchos reproductores de musica para PC p.e. Winamp tienen la opción de visualizar "En el Dominio del Tiempo" lo que se está reproduciendo que es como se  vería en la pantalla de un Osciloscopio.

Sal U2


----------



## opamp (Sep 12, 2013)

Si sólo te dedicas a copiar, suficiente con un multitester de 5 US Dolar, si eres diseñador y desarrollador , Research & Development Engineer como se le llamaba antes , necesitas mucho más equipamento dependiendo de tu especialidad : Electromedicina , Electronica de Potencia, Telecomunicaciones, etc.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 13, 2013)

Evidentemente nadie se sienta en el salón de casa a escuchar _la sinfonía de los 1500Hz_ pero es mas científico probar un equipo inyectando diversas senoidales de distintas amplitudes y frecuencias y con la ayuda de un osciloscopio ver que le pasa a la salida. De esa forma calibras el amplificador con cierta seriedad.
Si lo hago escuchando música entonces es el "yo creo", "a mi me parece" y ese tipo de criterios poco rigurosos.

Otro uso del generador también es generar pulsos digitales e ir probando hasta cuando responde un circuito. En digital también influyen las cosas analógicas y puedes ver cuando deja de funcionar o cuando empieza a acumular errores por falsas lecturas etc.


----------



## chclau (Sep 13, 2013)

Justamente lo que me recuerda este tema es que los tonos "puros" son insufribles. Los que somos los suficientemente viejos recordamos los tonos de las primeras computadoras y los primeros celulares que eran horribles al oído.

En la naturaleza todas las fuentes de sonido producen tonos de gran riqueza armónica, o dicho en ingenieril, tonos que tienen muchos armónicos. Y cuando consiguieron producir celulares _polifónicos_, o sea, que producen muchos armónicos, los timbrazos comenzaron a sonar más naturales.

Y es así que cambiamos los insufribles pitidos por escuchar melodías de Julio Iglesias cuando la llaman a la vecina. Indudablemente hemos avanzado.


----------



## opamp (Sep 13, 2013)

Ya que el tema se ha tornado anecdotico , me tomo la libertad de contar una experiencia con generador de sennales ; hace mas de 15 annos me pidieron unos rectificadores trifasicos de alta potencia de utilizacion militar , solo el control( la tarjeta de disparo ), ya que ellos disponian del trafo reductor de voltaje (24Vf/50KVA/dY5) y del puente de SCR's. Lo implemente con el clasico TCA785 con trafo de impulsos por la alta dI/dt que requerian los SCR para su correcta activacion. Donde entra el generador de sennales , el pin 5 del TCA es el de sincronismo, entonces le coloque mi sennal del generador y calibre las rampas, co el osciloscopio calibre el tren de impulsos(realizado con el ninguneado 555/ CMOS + t Darlington + trafo de pulsos) , en las naves militares es frecuente utilizar 400Hz , ahi  es donde utilice el generador de sennales para el sincronismo con su s generadores de 400Hz, obvio que todo esto no se puede hacer sin osciloscopio , un multitester no es suficiente.


----------



## Marce (Sep 13, 2013)

Se les agradece la explicacion


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 13, 2013)

Yo armé un crossover activo para mis baffles y tenía que medir la línea de retardo analógica del tweeter (una cascada de filtros pasa-todo). Como no se puede medir con ondas cuadradas y con las senoidales hay que hacer barridos de frecuencia muy amplios, tuve que programar una señal trapezoidal en el generador de funciones, excité la línea con eso y con el osciloscopio medí el retardo entra la señal de entrada y la de salida (una para cada canal)....y se veían los dos "trapecios" corridos 63us entre sí.

Si a alguien se le ocurre una mejor forma de medirlo.... que avise .

Entendés para que puede servir el generador de señales y el osciloscopio?????


----------



## Marce (Sep 13, 2013)

Si Edu, algo entendi, no tengo osciloscopio, use un par de veces el de pc, arme las pinzas y lo probe con un 555 y cuando vi las ondas perfectamente cuadradas quede..:  (una cosa es verla dibujada en un papel, otra cosa es verla ahi, en el monitor, en tiempo real) sinceramente me re asombro.
  Y esto del generador de señales siempre me llamo la atencion pero no lo tomaba como algo prioritario, yo soy un simple aficionado, de por si no entiendo mucho del osciloscopio asi que no sabria interpretar si una señal estaria fuera de rango, si tendria mucha thd, o si la señal que veo se ve como deberia verla, pero (lo que rescato de esta charla) es que al menos voy comprendiendo como funciona un generador de señales.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 13, 2013)

Bueno.... el tuyo es un problema de conocimiento y/o formación. Está bueno que sepas lo que se puede hacer con un generador de señales y con un osciloscopio, pero mejor aún es *entender *lo que estás haciendo y poder aprovechar el instrumento. Que hayas visto la señal es muy bueno, por que así te convencés de que lo que la ciencia postula es lo que en realidad sucede, y eso es MUY VALIOSO.
Lo otro sería si fueras electrónico de formación ("estudiado") y no solo por hobby, pero bueno ... cada uno decide que rumbo toma en la vida....


----------

